# Buying 5.1 speakers



## plasmafire (Mar 27, 2005)

hi, i'm on a tight financial leash.. so price 4-5K but i need a good enuff 5.1 speakers. i already have a 5.1 creative value card.. 

i want prices(most impt) of creative 5.1 spkrs and alternatives.. 
i listen a lot to trance


----------



## gamefreak14 (Mar 27, 2005)

The best value for money is the Creative 5.1 Inspire series @ 4-4.5K
A couple of links and my reviews available here


----------



## plasmafire (Mar 27, 2005)

i want to also connect to my dvd player.. so 

<quote>
Of course, there's no easy way to connect these to a DVD player or home stereo system without a computer. Even with a receiver, you won't get the RCA or stereo jack outputs that these accept, so you'll basically need to feed any of that through your computer (you can use an external DVD player with digital output with a SB Audigy or similar card that has SPDIF input). 
</qoute>

this disturbs me


----------



## gamefreak14 (Mar 27, 2005)

You can, provided your DVD player has 5.1 output. Otherwise you get splitters to divide output amongst the speakers. No 5.1, just sourround sound.


----------



## plasmafire (Mar 27, 2005)

there is also inspire 5300, 5400.. i don't get it..which to buy, which are available in india,what r the prices?

my dvd player has 6 distinct channels..

*ecoustics.epinions.com/cmhd-Speakers-All-Creative_Technology/sec_~product_list/pp_~1/pa_~1#list


----------



## gamefreak14 (Mar 27, 2005)

Whats generally available here is the 5200. Since your player has 6 channels, you have to buy a joiner joining two channels to one. It costs Rs50/cable.


----------



## akshayt (Mar 27, 2005)

Creative indpire (i heard 2.1) has useless quality sound and bass.

Take a look at Altec Lansing 251 or Logitech x530,buy only with others advice as well as I haven't heard them


----------



## suave_guy (Mar 27, 2005)

buy Altec Lansing 251 and buy Altec Lansing 'AAC1 Y-adapter ' and use it to connect ur speakers to ur dvd player and it can also be used to connect ur speakers to gaming consoles.... 
*alteclansing.com/product_details_intl.asp?pID=251&region=asiapac&country_code=in
*alteclansing.com/product_details_store.asp?pID=AAC1&redir=NO

altec lansing 251 is tad better then creative inspire series....better bass

ENjoy...


----------



## devilhead_satish (Mar 27, 2005)

*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story//speakers.jpg
Hope this helps you. Actually its the latest list of prices of peripherals on Techtree.Com


----------



## plasmafire (Mar 27, 2005)

actually it does help.. a lot

watz the latest price(chennai if possible) of the three  

altc lansing 5100,521 and creative 5.1 5200


----------



## akshayt (Mar 28, 2005)

altec lansing 251 is for 4000 in delhi
5100 is for 9000


----------



## plasmafire (Mar 28, 2005)

oops my 5100 plans seem to be fizzing out....


----------



## suave_guy (Mar 28, 2005)

well if altec lansing 5100 is out of budget then settle for altec lansing VS3151....this model is tad better then altec lansing 251 and clearly better then creative 5200....

ENjoy....


----------



## pirates1323 (Mar 28, 2005)

Best 5.1 will be ALTEC LANSING   which has great sound


----------



## plasmafire (Apr 7, 2005)

hey suave price??


----------



## suave_guy (Apr 7, 2005)

Altec lansing 5100....Rs.8900 approx.

Altec Lansing VS3151(recommended considering ur budget)....Rs.5800 approx.

Altec Lansing 251....Rs.4400 approx.


----------

